# Childhood Regrets?



## Kabigon (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think this belongs in this section *-*.

Anyways, I'm a junior in high school at the moment and at the moment, I'm thinking about my future. In thinking about my future as I will become an adult and have less time to play games and such. While I was doing this, I started thinking about my past and how much it sucked.

First off, I had a great interest for playing Video Games, but I never really got into any other games besides Pokemon. I never played a Kingdom Hearts game or a Final Fantasy game or a Sonic game. I didn't play them because we generally didn't have a PlayStation 2 or an XBOX. I really regret this because I really wanted to play Kingdom Hearts (I just saw a commercial on it) because it looked really fun. But as anyone would know, it's harder to get into something if your friends aren't doing it or left it behind.

That brings me to Pokemon. I love Pokemon like crazy. I remember the big hype in 1998, but my parents at the time were really big Christians and unfortunately, this was around the time that "everything Japanese was evil". Some of you may remember it. Anyways, I would borrow the games from my friends, but I always played in secret and was limited to when they wanted it back. It wasn't until around 2003 that the church begin to stop caring about Pokemon enough for me to play/watch without any repercussions but unfortunately, everyone was beginning to move onto Yu-Gi-Oh. Luckily, Pokemon came on Kids WB right after school so I was able to watch most of the episodes until then.

I also want to say some things about Dragon Ball Z/Sailor Moon. As I said above, from around 1999 until about 2003, the church held a tight grip around anything Japanese. Also affected was Dragon Ball Z and Sailor Moon.
To be fair, I didn't like Dragon Ball Z around this time since around this time, most of the episodes I had seen was a bunch of talking. But then something happened (I don't remember what) around 2006 and I started liking it. Maybe I hit puberty or something. Dunno. Anyways, I can't really talk about it with my friends now (it doesn't bother me much or anything, I just wished I had enjoyed in it) without looking weird. 


Anyways, I'm done. I just wished I had gotten into things a lot earlier so I could have actually enjoyed all of it with friends.


----------



## nastypass (Jan 28, 2011)

oh god, sixth grade year

nuke it from my memory, please, why can i not do this


----------



## Zuu (Jan 28, 2011)

(i'm going to count anything before the age of 18 as my childhood)
my first girlfriend.
stoner phase.
my third girlfriend.
long-distance relationships in general.
being born.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 28, 2011)

Not doing marching band in high school. I think that's my only huge one. (I'm a third-year uni student now and I'm having to do a lot of catch up on my instruments.)


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 28, 2011)

I couldn't really think of anything straight away but after giving it some thought I guess there are a few things.

Not reading much would be one of them, ever since I started school I'd been bullied (for wearing glasses I assume) and at the time I tried my best to 'fit in' and so I thought of the different things these people might bully you for, and since I couldn't help wearing glasses, being good at maths, and it was mean to stop being friends with the people you're already friends with, I avoided reading. It wasn't really a concious thing, at the time I probably just thought that reading was boring, but when I think back I was probably just thinking that since I was afraid that thinking differently woulf get me bullied more.

And I regret not taking part in things the school organised. I wish I'd taken an interest in singing or dancing, every year the school would have a day where we could go up to the stage in the hall and perform something for everyone else. While the performing was optional, sitting in the hall for four hours watching everyone else wasn't. This was the most boring day of the entire year every year. I was quite stupid back then thinking that singing and poetry recital are for girls and all that, so I didn't have the slightest interest in performing anything. Fast forward to today where the school I go to now also does this (but on a bigger scale!) and I actually want to participate but I can't for lots of different reasons. Maybe if I took an interest as a child I wouldn't have so much stage fright now. Maybe if I hadn't completely given up on my harp lessons after a year I could do that now. Maybe if I actually read books back then I'd have a good enough vocabulary to enter creative writing competitions.

Oh and the thing I regret the most? I stepped on an ant when I was about three years old. Poor ant ;;


----------



## Clover (Jan 28, 2011)

Zuu said:


> being born.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think I really regret anything. Well, nothing I could have had control over, anyways - I'd like to have known my grandparents better, or remember our year in New Zealand, but nobody can change that sort of thing.

I don't think I'd even change the things that were horrible or painful at the time, because I like to think those bad times have helped shape who I am (in the case of my broken arm, literally). Plus, they're pretty amusing anecdotes now (ask me about that time with the rat poison).

I suppose I wish I hadn't taken biology or chemistry for A-level, but again, while I was miserable doing them at the time, if I'd done something else, then I might not have ended up with the grades I got, and not ended up at Kent Uni and then not met all the fantastic people I know from there.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 28, 2011)

I wish I had ignored my dad and taken Modern Studies in fifth year instead of Maths.


----------



## Minish (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't have any enormous ones. The only few I can think of are things like... I wish I hadn't been convinced to take Business Studies and French for GCSE. The former I just had utterly no interest in and the latter I was horrible at; they were of no use to me whatsoever, I got constantly teased in the classes, and they were just generally pointless. I wish I'd ignored my mother and taken something like Art :(

Also, I wish I'd discovered certain things earlier. These being, good music, poetry, and the realisation that it's _okay_ to be different, and by myself. I feel like I wasted part of my childhood by not getting into the things I absolutely adore now.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 28, 2011)

_A mighty pain to love it is,
And 'tis a pain that pain to miss;
But of all pains, the greatest pain,
It is to love, but love in vain._


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 28, 2011)

Drinking nothing but coke a cola for many years.

Not getting into any cool games. I only got into sonic 3 and pokemon (but not red and blue or gold and silver).


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 28, 2011)

Wish I'd worked harder in math and learned not to procrastinate.
And to have spent the day with Nanna and family instead of going to a kite making lesson, since that was the next-to-last day we saw Nanna.

But what's done is done.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 28, 2011)

Tailsy said:


> I wish I had ignored my dad and taken Modern Studies in fifth year instead of Maths.


Conversely, I wish I had ignored my dad and taken Maths A-level instead of German. No amount of 'usefulness' outweighs being taught by such a horrible little man as my teacher. I was happy to get an A in the exam and then forget about the subject forever.

I especially regret not taking a maths or proper science A-level (Geography doesn't count). I just got dispirited because I was put in a low stream for the GCSEs, so I didn't think I'd be able to do the A-level. But it turns out that loads of my not-particularly sciencey classmates chose science and did fine.

At the end of the day, I'd probably still end up applying to read History at uni. But I'd prefer to have had the option of doing something scientific. That's an avenue that's now closed forever, and it's a shame.

Other regrets: not trying harder to make friends (seriously, if I'd put in the effort back in year nine instead of acting like a snarky emo nerd shit, I would be a lot less lonely than I am now), not taking up a team sport (I'd love to play cricket, but I don't know any of the rules...) and for fobbing off that one girl who had a crush on me because I honestly thought I could get with the super-hot popular kid.

Actually, I have a long list of these. But I try not to dwell on them too much, and see the future as an opportunity.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 28, 2011)

goldenquagsire said:


> I wish I had [...] taken Maths A-level instead of German.


I wish I'd done the exact opposite.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 28, 2011)

Meowth said:


> I wish I'd done the exact opposite.


basically, a lot of people fuck up their a-level choices. :/


----------



## Missile (Jan 28, 2011)

A few personal things that I'd rather not discuss, but I also wish that I'd stop procrastinating the first time that I did, I wish that I didn't watch so much T.V., I wish that I had found certain games earlier, I wish I had told the teacher in kindergarden when one of my friends choked me, and I wish that I was better with grammar and such. Not too many things that I regret, to be honest.


----------



## Lili (Jan 28, 2011)

Going suicidal a few months back.  I ruined my parents' relationship.


----------



## Flora (Jan 28, 2011)

Telling my parents...pretty much anything. You know, it's _really _reassuring when you mention to your parents during an argument that you occasionally feel like you should kill yourself and they tell you not to, not because people would miss me, but because "we'll get a divorce and your grandmother will have a heart attack and it will be _all your fault!"_  (yeah, in retrospect saying so during an argument wasn't smart, but whatever)

and I guess being born, to an extent, or being born in this family.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was about 7, at my aunt Terri's wedding, I got sick of being in photos and ran away from my mother just before the family photo. -_-'

Also, my entire relationship with Donna, both before and after we went out. I just wish I'd never known her.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 29, 2011)

trusting anyone who said they loved me.


----------



## Lili (Jan 29, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> trusting anyone who said they loved me.


This too.


----------



## Green (Jan 29, 2011)

Trying to kill myself about a year ago? idk I try not to look back on anything past this year.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 29, 2011)

-Being a huge dickhead to my best friend in Grade 4 that caused us to not talk to each other for two years.
-Being a massive crybaby in Primary school.
-Getting into Sonic games. I'm pretty sure that ruined my art style for years.
-Running away from things when I was scared. In Grade 1 instead of waiting for my parents to find me and pick me up from school instead of attempting to walk home by myself because I thought they'd forgotten me (instead I didn't see that they were already there) was the stupidest thing I've ever done.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 29, 2011)

I had a lot of trust issues as a kid, mainly because I was teased pretty badly. One of the worst things I ever did was purposely get bad grades because kids made fun of me because I was smart. I felt getting bad grades would make them warm up to me, they didn't and by that time it was too late for me to fix things. I kept this going until 8th grade. I barely passed, but that was entirely my fault as I did zero homework, but aced all my tests. The teachers started to get curious, but once again the damage was done.


----------



## Dinru (Jan 29, 2011)

Not being assertive enough against a certain (former?) friend of mine (which eventually lead to me having deep-seated privacy and intimacy issues).

Not watching/doing/asking for certain things because I perceived them to be "boy things" and I was a "girl" which meant that I couldn't have anything that wasn't pink and girlie.

Not taking the time to truly appreciate art; some of the best art education I ever got was in elementary school, but I didn't know what I had until about a month before the end of my last year there.

I also wish I would have found someone who would have answered my questions of "But what is a girl and what is a boy, really? Is there anything else you can be?" et cetera with anything other than "Girls have a vagina, boys have a penis, and there isn't anything other than those two things" because maybe then I wouldn't have all this confusion as to what I actually am.


----------



## Pwnemon (Jan 29, 2011)

The Brainwasher said:


> oh god, sixth grade year
> 
> nuke it from my memory, please, why can i not do this


quoted for truth.


----------

